# Glen Decker



## Silvan (Jul 22, 2017)

(kovachii x Jason Fischer)

First blooming on this plant that I got from Peruflora in October 2014. 
Average size flower (NS 11cm) on a plant that looks like it's going to get big.
But still pretty. I hope for multiple flower open at the same time on a branching stem in subsequent flowering. 
Enjoy 












With Peruflora's Spirit (NS17cm)


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2017)

You have great stuff in bloom by now, my friend!


----------



## Silvan (Jul 22, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> You have great stuff in bloom by now, my friend!



Thanks dear  a lot of my little babies are getting blooming size now. I bought way too many seedling size plants when I started my collection. It's a long wait.
Now, if only all my kovachii hybrids could bloom at the same time, it would make a really interesting picture... one day...


----------



## Slipper lover (Jul 22, 2017)

I love that glen decker it has nice color trust me must of my collection are seedlings to


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2017)

Are they still growing in hot temperatures in Summer, Silvan?


----------



## blondie (Jul 22, 2017)

Very nice first flowering congrats both look great next to each other


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 22, 2017)

Color is great!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2017)

It is beautiful - great color, and the shape is good, also.


----------



## abax (Jul 22, 2017)

Lovely blooms and something to be proud to show around.
Love the colors!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 23, 2017)

Beautiful blooms. Congrats


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 23, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 23, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2017)

Very nice. When they get too big divide them and I will trade you for some small growing Phrags from Woodstream. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## orchid527 (Jul 25, 2017)

Very nice flower. I grew several of these from flask, but your flower is nicer than any of mine. Most of mine had a white halo at the center and the pouch was more pendant. Mike


----------



## Ray (Jul 26, 2017)

I would like to make a friendly request: when deciding on a title, especially in hybrids named after individuals, please use more than just the persons' name.

Even though it's been here for a while, every time I see this thread on "Glen Decker," I still think "Oh crap! I hope he's OK."

I've seen too many obit posts on the various forums I frequent lately, so maybe I'm just "gun shy."


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 26, 2017)

great colour


----------



## Dandrobium (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes colour and pouch pattern are awesome! Very nice!


----------

